# Hi, here is mah kittehs, a tortie and a tabby



## porcupine73 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello, here are two stray kittehs I have taken in the last few weeks. Wow it's hard to get non-blurry pics of active kittehs! :0

This is what I believe is a tortie, 'snickers', doing what she does best, lounging around right after eating mmmmmmm.









This is what I think is a silver tabby, 'smokey', doing one of the many things she does best which in this case is stalking one of her many 'mousies'. She likes mousies.









She also likes bukets more than lolraus lol!









More mousie stalking....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! That mouse picture is one the best pictures I've ever seen!!!!  

Such cute kitties!


----------



## porcupine73 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi. Thanks yes I don't know why she held so still for that mousie pic hehe.. And she didn't draw blood on me at all during this session lol. Here's the full size mousie pic if you want for desktop or anything: http://www.porcupine73.com/pics/kittehs/smokey1-hg.jpg

More pics....


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Pretty babies! That mousie pic is way to cute though!!!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Very cute kittehs! rcat


----------



## porcupine73 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments. The kittehs are fun though they require a lot of attention hehe.
Here is snickers with her 'basement cat' look.....lol


----------



## porcupine73 (Sep 26, 2008)

After seeing 'dabird' thread I picked one up today...........and erm wow the kittehs are driven NUTS by dabird!
I put some stuff I thought that might not be kitteh friendly on top of the refrigerator before bring kittehs in the house.....
well 30 seconds of 'dabird' and Smokey was on top of the fridge, I was surprised how gracefully she jumps up and down from a table a good several feet away...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Most excellent "basement cat" picture! :yikes 

"Ceiling cat" picture is great, too!


----------



## porcupine73 (Sep 26, 2008)

hehe what's funny is snickers with the basement cat look is sooooooo much more innocent than the evil 'Smokey' in the ceiling cat pic lol......
more snickers enjoying 'dabird'....wow this dabird is EXCELLENT for poor snickers who always seemed bored and absolutely uninterested in mousies or chimey toys or any such thing. Snickers cannot get enough of dabird! She actually jumped on the counter where I put it to try to get at it, and i have not seen her jump before at all.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali doesn't meow, just kind of makes "kaa" sound and a little hissing noise.

But when I take the "birds" out at night now, she squeaks!


----------



## porcupine73 (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## porcupine73 (Sep 26, 2008)

hehe yes, dabird is only what $8.......man these kitehs get more mileage out of that than a cat house ten times the price....great kitteh toy!!!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Join the club of having kitties who respond to DaBird unlike any other toy. That's sure true of Murphy. He was so worked up over DaBird, I didn't even think it was a good idea to use it! He eventually chewed it to pieces. 

Your kitties are adorable! Where did you get them?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Your little ones are so cute. I love the picture of Snickers reaching for Da Bird, and her basement cat picture is great!


----------

